# Hello all



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm new! Mostly interested in selling makeup, but would love to chit chat.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra, let me know when you have a question!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Thanks


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

